# Comment libérer de l' espace de stockage sur Iphone?



## Noeline32 (14 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,

J' ai transféré mes photos sur Icloud pour libérer de l' espace.

Je voudrais savoir si je dois faire une synchronisation pour que mes photos soient bien enregistrées sur le Cloud puisque je reçois toujours le message "espace stockage insuffisant".

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## guytoon48 (14 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,
Dans les réglages iCloud de l’iPhone, activer « optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone »...


----------



## Noeline32 (15 Juin 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Dans les réglages iCloud de l’iPhone, activer « optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone »...



C' est ce que j' avais déjà fait mais cela ne change rien.
J'ai acheté aussi de l' espace supplémentaire sur Icloud pour pouvoir y mettre toutes mes photos mais cela ne change rien non plus, 
c' est comme si les photos ne veulent pas se mettre sur Icloud.


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Déterminez d’abord votre espace de stockage disponible en allant dans *Réglages | Général | Stockage local et iCloud*. L’espace utilisé et l’espace disponible y sont indiqués. Vous aurez aussi la liste de toutes les applications de votre iPhone ainsi que leur poids. Faites le tri et désinstallez celles que vous n’utilisez plus.
Pour désinstaller une application, gardez simplement le doigt appuyé sur son icône. Tout va se mettre à trembler. Vous n’aurez plus qu’à cliquer sur la croix pour la supprimer.

Dans la mesure du possible, faites les mises à jour d’iOS ou les téléchargements des nouvelles versions depuis votre Mac plutôt que directement sur votre iPhone. Pour quelle raison ? Parce que sur votre Mac, le logiciel va se charger via iTunes et installer une copie miroir sur votre smartphone, alors que si vous faites la mise à jour directement depuis les *Réglages* de votre iPhone, le logiciel s’y charge directement, occupant ainsi l’espace de l’appareil.

Avec* iOS 11*, vous avez désormais la possibilité de désinstaller les applications de plusieurs façons pour économiser de l’espace de stockage :

Soit en allant dans *Réglages | Général | Stockage iPhone*. Faites défiler la liste des applications, sélectionnez l’application désirée et cliquez sur « *Supprimer l’application* »
Soit en sélectionnant l’application désirée et en cliquant sur « *Désinstaller l’app* ». Cette nouvelle option va avoir pour effet de supprimer l’application, tout en gardant en mémoire toutes les données associées. Et si vous décidez de réinstaller l’application en question à partir de l’App Store, vous pourrez retrouver facilement les réglages et données correspondantes à la première utilisation avant sa désinstallation.
En plus de ces deux options de désinstallation et de suppression d’applications, iOS 11 propose également une troisième option pour *désinstaller les apps inutilisées*. Cela permet de faire automatiquement cette opération. 







Les fichiers multimédias (vidéos, podcasts, etc…) sont gourmands en espace. Les vidéos n’ont pas besoin d’une haute résolution et peuvent se contenter de *720p HD à 30 ips* au lieu de 1080 HD à 30 ips coché par défaut. Puis une fois ces fichiers visionnés, les éliminer libèrera pas mal d’espace sur votre iPhone.  

Lorsque vous prenez des photos HDR de haute qualité, évitez de conserver la photo originale. Dès que possible, sauvegardez-les de l’iPhone vers le Mac, et/ou sur un support externe, puis supprimez-les de votre appareil. 

Branchez l’iPhone à votre Mac. Dans l’application *Transfert d’images*, si vous choisissez l’ouverture automatique de l’application *Photos* à la connexion de votre iPhone, vous pourrez décharger toutes vos photos et les supprimer de votre appareil iOS en une seule opération. Un message de confirmation de suppression vous sera demandé. Confirmez.
Désactivez l’option *Photothèque iCloud*, surtout si vous n’avez qu’un espace de 5 Go, ce qui est peu pour stocker des photos. Pour cela, allez dans *Réglages | Photos et appareils photo | Photothèque iCloud.* Vous perdrez la possibilité de consulter toutes vos photos, y compris les plus anciennes, mais cette action permet un gain de place substantiel.
Si vous activez l’option *Mon flux de photos*, l’iPhone consommera l’espace nécessaire pour stocker les 1000 photos les plus récentes, prises ou ajoutées manuellement, dans un format optimisé. Les photos enregistrées dans Mon flux de photos sont enregistrées *sur le serveur iCloud pendant 30 jours*. Si l’espace fait défaut, désactivez les prises de vue en rafale et en HDR et limitez les vidéos en haute résolution.


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Suite de mes explications que je n'ai pas pu terminer car trop longues…

*DÉSINSTALLER VOS APPLICATIONS POUR VIDER LEUR CACHE*

Lorsque vous utilisez les applications, celles-ci utilisent des fichiers temporaires mais aussi des fichiers cache afin de pouvoir retrouver certaines données au prochain lancement. Ces données « inutiles » que vous ne pouvez pas forcément supprimer représentent parfois des centaines de mega-octets. 

Pour déterminer quelles applications occupent le plus d’espace disque, allez dans *Réglages | Général |* *Stockage local et iCloud | Gérer le stockage*. Cliquez sur celles les plus fréquemment utilisées pour voir les détails et si « _Documents et données_ » représentent plusieurs Mo ou Go, désinstallez-les puis réinstallez-les ensuite dans la foulée. Les caches seront ainsi effacés. Cette technique simpliste mais efficace  fera du bien à votre stockage. Sachez néanmoins que la désinstallation et la réinstallation des applications effacera également vos historiques de conversations et les scores des jeux. Le gain d’espace est à ce prix.

Enfin, faites le tour de toutes vos applications et éliminez celles qui sont rarement utilisées ou sont devenues obsolètes. Elles ne mangeront plus l’espace de stockage de votre iPhone.

*Taille du fichier cache de Chrome*


*DU CÔTÉ DE SAFARI*

Comme sur l’ordinateur, *Safari *garde des traces de tout ce que vous faites. Alors faites aussi le ménage pour faire de la place et effacez ce que votre navigateur télécharge car il place de nombreux fichiers dans son cache. 

Historique, cookies et données de navigation peuvent être supprimés dans *Réglages | Safari | Effacer historique, données de site*. Cela effacera également tout l’historique synchronisé avec iCloud, ce qui affectera aussi Safari sur le Mac. Pour affiner votre nettoyage, cliquez sur « *Avancé* » puis « *Données de sites web* ». Vous obtiendrez la liste des sites qui ont enregistré vos données. En cliquant sur *Modifier*, vous pourrez ainsi effacer le contenu site par site, ce qui sera peut-être plus sage que d’effacer tout l’historique.

*Suppression des cookies sur Safari*



*EFFACER L’HISTORIQUE DES MESSAGES*

Vous avez peut-être encore conservé des SMS accompagnés de documents et photos divers reçus un ou deux ans auparavant ? Allez donc y faire un tri salutaire pour supprimer ce qui ne vous intéresse plus ou vous semble obsolète. Cette action permettra d’obtenir un gain d’espace significatif. Par contre, si l’usage de Messages se limite à du texte, la suppression de l’historique n’aura qu’un impact très limité.

Notez que Messages a un fonctionnement particulier : lorsque vous supprimez une conversation, celle-ci n’est pas détruite. Et lorsque vous engagez de nouveau une conversation avec ce même interlocuteur, l’historique réapparaîtra ! Cet historique fait partie de la conversation et occupe donc de l’espace. Pour réduire cette occupation inutile, il faut supprimer les messages qui pèsent lourds, à savoir ceux qui contiennent des photos ou des vidéos. 

L’autre solution serait de limiter la durée de garde des messages en allant dans *Réglages | Messages | Garder les messages*. Définissez la durée de stockage des messages. A l’issu de votre choix, l’historique sera définitivement supprimé sur tous les appareils, iOS et Mac, au-delà de la période sélectionnée.

*Durée de conservation de l’historique à choisir*

Voilà, j'espère que toutes ces manipulations pourront vous aider à récupérer un peu plus d'espace de stockage.

Cordialement


----------



## Noeline32 (15 Juin 2018)

Ninou10 a dit:


> Suite de mes explications que je n'ai pas pu terminer car trop longues…
> 
> *DÉSINSTALLER VOS APPLICATIONS POUR VIDER LEUR CACHE*
> 
> ...



Merci de votre réponse.

Donc la solution est de transférer mes photos sur un ordinateur et de les supprimer de mon téléphone?

Mais mon problème est que j' ai pris un espace de stockage de 50 Go sur l' iCloud de l' Iphone et j' ai fait transférer mes photos sur iCloud mais elles n' ont pas été transférées et restent toujours sur le stockage de l' Iphone, qui est donc saturé.


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Est-ce que vous avez activé la *photothèque iCloud* sur votre iPhone ? Sinon, vos photos ne pourront pas être transférées dessus.
Pour l'activer, il faut passer par l'iPhone et aller dans *Préférences | Réglages | Photos | Photothèque iCloud* | puis glisser le commutateur vers la gauche (il doit être "*vert*").
Faites de même pour "*Mon flux de photos*". Le commutateur doit être positionné sur "vert".

Personnellement, je préfère transférer toutes mes photos, d'une part sur mon ordinateur, et d'autre part, sur un disque dur externe pour ne pas les perdre au cas où l'ordinateur "crasherait" pour on ne sait quelle raison, ce qui peut arriver… malheureusement !

Il me semble plus rassurant d'avoir une trace "physique" de mes photos sur iPhotos ou Photos, et où je peux y accéder facilement pour les modifier.


----------



## Noeline32 (15 Juin 2018)

Ninou10 a dit:


> Personnellement, je préfère transférer toutes mes photos, d'une part sur mon ordinateur, et d'autre part, sur un disque dur externe pour ne pas les perdre au cas où l'ordinateur "crashe" pour on ne sait quelle raison, ce qui peut arriver… malheureusement ! Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux assurer ses arrières.



D' accord, mais est-ce que vous sauriez pourquoi mes photos ne se transfèrent pas sur iCloud?


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Il vous faut activer votre photothèque iCloud sur votre iPhone pour que le transfert puisse se faire.

Pendant que j'y pense, n'oubliez pas non plus de sauvegarder votre iPhone sur iTunes ou sur iCloud afin de pouvoir récupérer toutes vos données "perdues" si jamais cela devait arriver… un jour !


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Allez aussi activer *Photothèque iCloud* sur le Mac. 

Pour cela, ouvrez *Préférences Système | iCloud *| cochez la case en regard de *Photos*, puis cliquez sur "*Options…*". Sélectionnez *Photothèque iCloud* et *Mon flux de photos*.


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Les photos qui sont stockées sur iCloud le sont en haute résolution dans leur version d'origine. La photothèque iCloud permet donc de libérer de l'espace et d'accéder à l'intégralité de vos clichés, ou que vous soyez. 
Lorsque vous activez la fonction "*Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone*", cela permet de conserver sur votre appareil une version réduite de vos photos qui occupent, de ce fait, moins d'espace de stockage.


----------



## Noeline32 (15 Juin 2018)

Ninou10 a dit:


> Les photos qui sont stockées sur iCloud le sont en haute résolution dans leur version d'origine. La photothèque iCloud permet donc de libérer de l'espace et d'accéder à l'intégralité de vos clichés, ou que vous soyez.
> Lorsque vous activez la fonction "*Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone*", cela permet de conserver sur votre appareil une version réduite de vos photos qui occupent, de ce fait, moins d'espace de stockage.



J' ai déjà activé iCloud sur mon iPhone pourtant. C' est bizarre que les photos ne veulent pas se mettre sur iCloud...

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir, tu as activé la photothèque comme demandé au #10?
Le flux photos ne présentent pas d'intérêt si la photothèque est activée sauf cas très particuliers.


----------



## Arkhaw (17 Juin 2018)

Ninou10 a dit:


> Dans la mesure du possible, faites les mises à jour d’iOS ou les téléchargements des nouvelles versions depuis votre Mac plutôt que directement sur votre iPhone. Pour quelle raison ? Parce que sur votre Mac, le logiciel va se charger via iTunes et installer une copie miroir sur votre smartphone, alors que si vous faites la mise à jour directement depuis les *Réglages* de votre iPhone, le logiciel s’y charge directement, occupant ainsi l’espace de l’appareil.



Bonjour, je viens de tomber sur cette information et j'ignorais cette méthode.
Par le passé, j'ai toujours installé directement les MàJ sur l'Iphone, et le système occupe aujourd'hui 6Go de mémoire.

1) Si j'attends la prochaine MàJ et que je passe par itunes pour l'installer, va-t-elle de ce fait remplacer les 6Go (pour retomber à 2Go imaginons), ou est-ce que c'est trop tard maintenant et que tout va s'accumuler ?

2) Et si je fais une sauvegarde du système maintenant sur itunes, que je réinitialise tout l'iphone, puis que je recharge la sauvegarde, est-ce que mon iphone sera exactement identique à avant (donc avec les 6 Go de mémoire pour le système? ou moins?) ?


----------



## Ninou10 (17 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Il est normal que votre système occupe 6 Go d'espace (en fonction de l'iPhone que vous avez) car c'est ce dont il a besoin pour fonctionner. Si vous avez pu faire sans problème les MAJ en WiFi depuis toujours, cela veut dire que vous disposez de suffisamment d'espace pour cela. Donc, ne changez rien.
Passer par iTunes ne fera pas diminuer la taille du système d'exploitation, même avec la manipulation que vous décrivez.

Ce que vous pouvez faire, par contre, c'est libérer un peu plus d'espace en supprimant tous les fichiers qui n'ont pas ou plus d'utilité ainsi que certaines applications obsolètes.

Il est facile de supprimer des applications Apple depuis iOS 10. Ces applications ne sont pas vraiment supprimées de votre téléphone, mais elles n'apparaissent plus dans votre menu. Les données qui leurs sont associées, en revanche, sont bien supprimées. C'est déjà ça de gagné. Sachez que la suppression d'une seule application peut faire gagner jusqu'à 500 Mo d'espace. C'est quand même appréciable.

Trouvez les applications les plus gourmandes en espace et supprimez-les sans pitié. Vous pouvez toujours les re-télécharger en cas de besoin, même si ce sont des applications payantes puisqu'elles sont automatiquement reliées à votre Identifiant Apple. Allez dans *Réglages | Général | Stockage iPhone*. Vos applications vont apparaître par ordre de grandeur. L'application en haut de votre liste est celle sur laquelle vous devez vous concentrer, puis la seconde et ainsi de suite.

Cordialement


----------



## Arkhaw (17 Juin 2018)

Ninou10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est normal que votre système occupe 6 Go d'espace (en fonction de l'iPhone que vous avez) car c'est ce dont il a besoin pour fonctionner. Si vous avez pu faire sans problème les MAJ en WiFi depuis toujours, cela veut dire que vous disposez de suffisamment d'espace pour cela. Donc, ne changez rien.
> Passer par iTunes ne fera pas diminuer la taille du système d'exploitation, même avec la manipulation que vous décrivez.
> ...



Bonjour,

Le système occupe 6Go sur un iPhone 16Go. L’année dernière, avant de multiples MaJ, il en occupait 4.

Confirmez-vous que je ne peux pas gagner de la place avec le système?
C’est vraiment ce qui me prend le plus de mémoire, j’ai déjà fait le tri parmi mes applications


----------



## Ninou10 (17 Juin 2018)

A mon avis, vous ne pourrez pas rogner sur la taille du système. Il faut libérer de l'espace ailleurs. Je sais que les 16 Go sont très vite remplis. C'est la raison pour laquelle je vous ai dit de supprimer un maximum d'applications les plus gourmandes en espace, ou des données liées à ces applis. 
Pour cela, allez dans *Réglages | Général | Stockage iPhone*. Toutes vos applications seront listées avec en regard, leur taille. A côté de la taille se trouve une flèche. Cliquez dessus pour voir l'espace que prend l'application seule et l'espace que prend les données stockées sur celle-ci. Si cette appli ne vous est pas vraiment indispensable, désinstallez-la. Cela libèrera l'espace mais conservera les données qui y sont associées. Vous pourrez, au besoin, réinstaller cette application, et du même coup, toutes vos données.

Supprimez également vos SMS et MMS. En quelques mn, vous pourrez libérer 2 Go ou plus d'espace sur votre iPhone (c'est surtout si vous avez stocké beaucoup de vidéos).
Pour effacer plusieurs messages d'un coup rendez-vous dans *Réglages | Messages | Historique des messages | Garder les messages*. Choisissez la durée pendant laquelle vous souhaitez conserver vos messages, par exemple 30 jours (qui est le minimum). L'effacement sera automatique ce délai atteint.

N'oubliez pas que la musique et les photos sont également très dévoreuses d'espace.

Personnellement, sur ma précédente version iOS 10, j'avais 8 Go de système. Et là, avec iOS 11, c'est monté à près de 10 Go (9,51 Go exactement). Mais j'ai encore beaucoup d'espace libre sur mon iPhone. Donc cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance pour moi.

Bon week end


----------



## Noeline32 (22 Juin 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir, tu as activé la photothèque comme demandé au #10?
> Le flux photos ne présentent pas d'intérêt si la photothèque est activée sauf cas très particuliers.



Bonsoir,

Oui j' ai activé la photothèque Icloud.

Au fait, je pensais qu' en transférant mes photos sur iCloud, de l' espace de stockage se libèrerait mais ce n' est pas le cas donc il faut que je supprime les photos de mon téléphone?


----------



## Ninou10 (22 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,

Faites d'abord une sauvegarde de toutes vos photos sur un DD externe (au cas où il y aurait un problème avec votre Mac ou avec l'appli Photos). Un crash du système ou de Photos est toujours possible… Dans ce cas, vous ne perdrez pas toutes vos photos.
Ensuite, transférez-les sur l'appli Photos (dans Mac). 
Enfin, supprimez-les toutes.
*Attention* : avant de les effacer, vérifiez bien que toutes vos photos ont été transférées et à l'abri.

J'espère que cette suppression vous fera gagner un maximum d'espace. 

Si vous n'avez pas de DD externe, sachez que *Google Drive offre un espace de stockage gratuit de 15 Go*. C'est déjà bien plus que les 5 Go offert gratuitement par Apple. Je pense que vous aurez de quoi faire avec ces 15 Go. Allez voir ici https://www.google.com/intl/fr_ALL/drive/


----------



## Noeline32 (23 Juin 2018)

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Ninou10 (23 Juin 2018)

Avec plaisir. Il faut s'entraider lorsque cela est possible.


----------

